# [SOLVED] Azureus just stopped working

## jtgd

I've been happily running azureus-bin for some weeks, and then today it just failed.

```

~ : azureus

Attempting to start Azureus...

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/Main

```

Re-installing didn't help.  Un-installing, re-installing didn't help.

I can't emerge azureus because of ~amd64, and unmasking it didn't work.

I tried installing ktorrent, rtorrent, bittorrent and they all fail, but I really prefer azureus.

Any ideas?

--JLast edited by jtgd on Mon Apr 03, 2006 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Have you updated your system recently? Are you sure that your problem is not with Java? By the way, I have an AMD64 with multilib and am running azureus-2.3.0.6-r1.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Have you updated your system recently?

 

Do you mean the kernel?  Not in a while.  I am running 2.6.11.  Nothing changed between azureus working and not working though.

Dunno what "multilib" is.

--J

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I was asking if you updated your system with emerge --sync and emerge --uDp world.

The use flag multilib tells emerge to compile your 64bits system with support for 32bits code. This allows to run 32bits in a 64bits Gentoo installation. By using that and or a recent jdk you'll be able to run azureus, instead of azureus-bin.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> I was asking if you updated your system with emerge --sync and emerge --uDp world.
> 
> The use flag multilib tells emerge to compile your 64bits system with support for 32bits code. This allows to run 32bits in a 64bits Gentoo installation. By using that and or a recent jdk you'll be able to run azureus, instead of azureus-bin.

 

Thanks, I always wondered what that command was that updated everything.

Do you think it's safe to actually do this?  Is there any chance it would totally screw up my system?

Here is the output of 'emerge -uDp':

[blocks B     ] <app-text/xpdf-3.01-r4 (is blocking app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libungif (is blocking media-libs/giflib-4.1.4)

[blocks B     ] =x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3 (is blocking x11-libs/motif-config-0.9)

[blocks B     ] <net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r6 (is blocking net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.2 (is blocking x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mimelib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpgp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmail-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkmime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/dvdrtools (is blocking app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3)

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 [2.5.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6 [1.8-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223 [20050223]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r6 [1.3.10-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.3 [1.4.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 [3.4.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 [2.6.8.1-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2 [2.3.4.20041102-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4 [0.14.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2 [4.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1 [1.5p]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.24 [2.01]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8 [2.5.1-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2 [4.1.20-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r12 [2.05b-r9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p2 [4.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i [0.9.7e-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 [1.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1 [2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.7-r11]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.15.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3 [0.77-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.12 [1.2.11]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.9 [0.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1 [1.16.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.5-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14 [3.14]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.35-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r2 [2.12i-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r3

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.24 [2.4.19]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.32 [2.2.27]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r7 [5.2.1-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r6 [1.9.4-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-079-r1 [045]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r3 [3.80-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.4 [2.1.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [6.8.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.13 [4.12]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [200-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10 [1.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10 [1.0.8]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.5-r5]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1 [1.9.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 [1.5.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3 [3.7.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1 [1.13]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1 [0.31.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23 [2.6.17]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7 [1.1.23-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 [3.3.4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r3 [2.1.30-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.14 [4.0.24]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2 [3.0.10]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.15 [2.13]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018 [0.2016-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.48 [1.46]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 [2.9003]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15 [0.5.13]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4 [2.7.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 [5.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 [1.1.12]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4 [3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.4-r4 [3.1.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.13.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a [0.1.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 [4.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-1 [0.00-r8]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/sendmail-8.13.4 [8.13.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2 [1.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7 [3.22-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.13]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1 [2.1.11-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.10 [1.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 [4.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9 [2.2.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r3 [21.4]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0-r1 [1.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.4.1 [2.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-2.2.2 [2.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-nntp/nzbget-0.2.3 [0.2.2]

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r7 [1.2.10-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1 [0.2.34]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17-r1 [0.5.17]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1-r1 [1.66.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52 [5.50-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 [0.3.14]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.6 [0.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.4 [2.12.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.1 [2.8.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2 [2.10.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.2 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.12.2 [2.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1 [2.4.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.12.0 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.12.0.1 [2.8.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1-r1 [2.8.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.6 [0.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12.0 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.12.1 [2.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8 [0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.12.1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7 [2.2.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.12.1 [2.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.0 [1.10.0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 [6.2.2.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/koffice-1.4.2-r6 [1.3.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.30 [4.16]

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1 [2.0.52-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 [1.2.10-r14]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 [2.6.1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2 [1.2.10]

[ebuild     U ] sci-misc/boinc-5.2.14 [4.72.20050813-r2]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.11 [1.5.8-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.33

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 [1.10]

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4 [1.4.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.17 [0.3.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.9 [1.6.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1 [0.11-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r2 [4.4.1-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.2.18

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.2.10

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.7

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.2.1

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.1.6 [1.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gtkspell-2.0.11 [2.0.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.4 [6.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-nntp/klibido-0.2.4.1 [0.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 [1.0.6629-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6 [1.0.6629-r5]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1-r1 [3.9_p1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r2 [1.4.0.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8 [1.3.5-r6]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.10 [1.0.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ncftp-3.1.9 [3.1.8-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.3 [2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.1.19175 [4.5.2.8848-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hpijs-1.7.1 [1.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2 [0.3.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 [4.1-r7]

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.4.4

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.12.2 [2.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.12.7 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.8 [1.8.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10 [0.9]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-23.7

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.12.0-r1 [2.10.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.12.2 [2.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4 [0.5.12-r3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.12.2 [2.10.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97 [0.96]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.0

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2 [3.0.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.4 [1.3.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11 [0.8.10]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.3-r10

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.3

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.4.2.03-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.1 [1.1.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtommath-0.36 [0.35]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 [1.2.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1 [0.9.4]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.701.0

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.30-r1 [10.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 [0.7.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009 [1.2.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 [0.6.14-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r1 [20040923]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9 [1.3.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-2.2 [2.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-8.52 [8.51]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r3 [4.2.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.1.4-r3 [4.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88 [0.83]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/rxvt-2.7.10-r2 [2.7.10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 [1.12-r4]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.5-r2 [2.8.5]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.8.1

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.8.1

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.12.0

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.12.0

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.12.0

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.12.0

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1 [1.1.9]

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-db-20050606 [20040302]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217 [1.0_pre7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2 [1.0-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/oggtst-0.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mp3info-0.8.4-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/nero-2.0.0.5 [2.0.0.3b-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/gentoo-0.11.55 [0.11.51]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.10 [3.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-385_p4-r2 [382-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/chmlib-0.37.4

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/kchmviewer-2.0-r1 [1.0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kmplayer-0.9.1a [0.9.0c]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.600 [0.510]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Event-1.06 [1.00]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.11 [1.10]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta13 [0.3_beta11]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2 [0.94-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r6 [2.6.0-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-21.9 [21.5]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.45 [1.42]

----------

## jmbsvicetto

How old is your system? Please post the output of the following.

```
# cat /etc/gentoo-release

# ls -l /etc/make.profile

# ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

If your system is a bit outdated, you really will need to think carefully before updating. In that case, you should get ready for a lot of compiling and possibly a few headaches.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> How old is your system? Please post the output of the following.
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/gentoo-release
> 
> ...

 

I thought I installed 2005.1 but this says 2005.0, it was about a year ago.

~ : cat /etc/gentoo-release

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

~ : ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 50 Apr  5  2005 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0

~ : ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 48191 Mar 11 07:36 /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

What exactly do I need to think carefully about?  What can go wrong?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well at this point you're two profiles behind. After the 2005.0 profile, there is the 2005.1 and the 2006.0 profiles. You seem to have been running emerge --sync. That updates your Portage tree, but have you used emerge -uDp world ever? I recommend using hielvc's emwrap.sh, at least for rebuilding the toolchain and the system. If you never updated the system, you should start by rebuilding the toolchain and then the system. Afterewards, you should probably update your profile to the 2006.0 profile. You will then need to rebuild the toolchain, the system and finally the world. The use of emwrap.sh will help rebuilding and offer a more safe upgrade. Don't forget that at least in the final run, you should run

```
# emerge -e system

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world

# emerge -e world
```

Since you're rebuilding the toolchain, if you don't do them twice, you might get program crashes. You can replace the previous with

```
# emwrap.sh -se

# emwrap.sh -se

# emwrap.sh -we

# emwrap.sh -we
```

Also don't forget to update your configuration files. You should use dispatch-conf, instead of etc-update.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Well at this point you're two profiles behind. After the 2005.0 profile, there is the 2005.1 and the 2006.0 profiles. You seem to have been running emerge --sync. That updates your Portage tree, but have you used emerge -uDp world ever? I recommend using hielvc's emwrap.sh, at least for rebuilding the toolchain and the system. If you never updated the system, you should start by rebuilding the toolchain and then the system. Afterewards, you should probably update your profile to the 2006.0 profile. You will then need to rebuild the toolchain, the system and finally the world. The use of emwrap.sh will help rebuilding and offer a more safe upgrade. Don't forget that at least in the final run, you should run
> 
> ```
> # emerge -e system
> 
> ...

 

If the emwrap's are equivalent to the emerge's then I'm content to just do the emerge's.

Do I need to rebuild the kernel?

Do I need to reboot along the way?

The emerge -uDp "pretends" so do I assume you really mean 'emerge -uD' ?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Actually, emwrap.sh is an emerge wrapper. It has several advantages, like rebuilding the toolkit in the correct order and reducing the number of times a package is emerged, so you should try using it.

You should also upgrade your kernel. You should only reboot in the end to avoid further problems. Instead of emerge -uDp, you should use emerge -aDv - actually, emerge -aDve. Look at emerge's man page to understand the parameters.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Actually, emwrap.sh is an emerge wrapper. It has several advantages, like rebuilding the toolkit in the correct order and reducing the number of times a package is emerged, so you should try using it.
> 
> You should also upgrade your kernel. You should only reboot in the end to avoid further problems. Instead of emerge -uDp, you should use emerge -aDv - actually, emerge -aDve. Look at emerge's man page to understand the parameters.

 

OK, I'll use the script, but there seems to be multiple versions mentioned in that post.  Does it matter which I use?

Do I do the kernel first or the world?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You should use the latest version of the script. You should get it from hielvc's link.

You can create the new kernel whilst emerge is working. However, you have to wait for the latest version to be emerged and you can only use it after the process completes - you need to reboot to load the new kernel!  :Wink: 

EDIT: corrected some spelling errors.

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> You should use the latest version of the script. You should get it from hielvc's link. 

 

I finally have the time and the nerve to try this.    :Smile: 

I have version 4.0.1 of the script.  There are a lot of options.  Do you know which ones I should use?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You can follow the following plan.

Start by updating to the latest avaialble packages on your Portage tree. You need to update the toolchain

```
# ./emwrap.sh -tp

# ./emwrap.sh -t
```

Then the system

```
# ./emwrap.sh -sep

# ./emwrap.sh -se

# ./emwrap.sh -se
```

Finally, you need to update the world

```
# ./emwraph.sh -wep

# ./emwraph.sh -we

# ./emwraph.sh -we
```

Then, you should update the Portage tree with emerge --sync and switch the profile with

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0 /etc/make.profile
```

Then you might need to repeat the ./emwrap.sh steps to update the system to the latest packages.

If you have the space to do this update under a chroot, you can revert back if you have any problems. Before starting, also make sure you have your backups up-to-date. It might be easier if instead of going straight from the 2005.0 to the 2006.0 profiles, you first switch to the 2005.1 and later to the 2006.0 profiles. That, however, might mean another complete rebuild of the system.

You should read the Gentoo Upgrading Guide.

----------

## jtgd

Thank you so much Jorge.

Wow, I didn't realize that there would be so many steps even with the script.  I thought the script was supposed to do all the doubling of the steps itself.  No prob though, I don't mind doing it as long as I know the steps.

When you say "my backups", what do you mean?  What am I at risk of losing?  Everything on all my drives?

--J

----------

## jtgd

emwrap -t responded:

no toolchain update

Not sure what that means but I guess it means everything was up to date already.

emwrap -se the first time responded:

Failed: open-ssh-4.2_p1-r1

emwrap -se the second time reported no errors.

emwrap -wep responds:

[blocks B     ] <app-text/xpdf-3.01-r4 (is blocking app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libungif (is blocking media-libs/giflib-4.1.4)

[blocks B     ] =x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3 (is blocking x11-libs/motif-config-0.9)

[blocks B     ] <net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r6 (is blocking net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.2 (is blocking x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mimelib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpgp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmail-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkmime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/dvdrtools (is blocking app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3)

        You have packages blocking each other. To fix run emerge and take care

        of the blockage

How do you "take care of the blockage?"

Should I uninstall something?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *jtgd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emwrap -t responded:
> 
> no toolchain update
> ...

 

At this point it seems to be the case.

 *jtgd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emwrap -se the first time responded:
> 
> Failed: open-ssh-4.2_p1-r1
> ...

 

The first time the script didn't emerge open-ssh. When it finished, you should have emerged it by hand: emerge -av1 openssh.

 *jtgd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emwrap -wep responds:
> 
> [blocks B     ] <app-text/xpdf-3.01-r4 (is blocking app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4)
> ...

 

This means that some of the packages that emerge wants to install have a conflict with packages already installed. As a general rule, you have to choose which of the packages you prefer. Sometimes the confilct is caused by a dependency or a package version. In these cases, you have to update or downgrade to a supported version and or to choose an approppriate dependency.

In this list, for instance you will need to unmerge xpdf to be able to emerge poppler and to do the same for libungif to be able to emerge giflib. You also seem to be getting a problem because of the new kde split ebuilds. You should read the kde split ebuilds HOWTO.

Don't forget that you need to update the Portage tree and update the profile. When you do that, you're likely to need to perform a lot of updates.

PS - By backups, I mean that you should make sure that you have all your important data safe. It's better to be safe, than sorry!  :Wink: 

----------

## jtgd

I've done the first emwrap -we.  There were a few errors:

```
these failed to build

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.4.1

net-nntp/klibido-0.2.4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3
```

I went to emerge these by hand.

The emul-linux-x86-baselibs would not even fetch.  I did an emerge --sync and re-tried and it got 2.4.2 and that compiled.

klibido failed compilation.  kdenetwork failed compilation.  I hope these aren't critical to anything.

I went to start the second emwrap -we.  It said:

```

                                 Runnig emwrap.sh 4.0.1

         if emwrap.sh is run and it detects a "failed' or "build"

         file then it will offer to build them. You can ignor this by not doing

         anything and what you wanted todo will start after 10 seconds.

 these failed to build

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.4.1

net-nntp/klibido-0.2.4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3

        You can now enter " f " to build the faild file list.If you dont enter anything

        then the faild file will be deleted and emwrap.sh world -e will continue.

        You only need to run "emwrap.sh faild" after doing a emptytree system or world.

        If you want to stop and scratch your head do a CRTL-C

         Input was empty I will continue with emwrap.sh world -e

```

...but then it contiinued.  Hopefully it will all work out in the end.  I don't think anything looks necessary except maybe the baselibs.  Maybe I can straighten that out later.

--J

----------

## jtgd

Second emwrap -we errors:

```
 these failed to build

net-fs/samba-3.0.21b

net-nntp/klibido-0.2.4.1

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

media-video/dvdrip-0.52.7

```

I know I need samba, so I emerge that and get:

```
Compiling nsswitch/wbinfo.c

In file included from /usr/include/asm/system.h:7,

                 from /usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/processor.h:19,

                 from /usr/include/asm/processor.h:7,

                 from /usr/include/linux/prefetch.h:15,

                 from /usr/include/linux/list.h:5,

                 from /usr/include/linux/wait.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/linux/smb_fs.h:15,

                 from client/smbmount.c:25:

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:245: error: syntax error at '#' token

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:245: error: parse error before "DONT_USE_CPLUSPLUS_RESERVED_NAMES"

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h: In function `__cmpxchg':

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:248: error: `size' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:248: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:248: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:252: error: syntax error at '#' token

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:252: error: `error' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:252: error: parse error before "DONT_USE_CPLUSPLUS_RESERVED_NAMES"

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:258: error: syntax error at '#' token

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:258: error: parse error before "DONT_USE_CPLUSPLUS_RESERVED_NAMES"

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:264: error: syntax error at '#' token

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:264: error: parse error before "DONT_USE_CPLUSPLUS_RESERVED_NAMES"

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:270: error: syntax error at '#' token

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:270: error: parse error before "DONT_USE_CPLUSPLUS_RESERVED_NAMES"

/usr/include/asm/../asm-x86_64/system.h:274: error: `old' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [client/smbmount.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.21b failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 130, Exitcode 2

!!! SAMBA make everything error

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

klibido I can do without.

cyrus-sasl emerged ok.

emerge kdenetwork says:

```
/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./modemdb.h -o modemdb.moc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef-ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=k8 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o utils.o `test -f 'utils.cpp' || echo './'`utils.cpp

In file included from opener.cpp:72:

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:90: error: use of enum `NPmode' without previous declaration

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:95: error: expected `;' before '*' token

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:96: error: `__u32' does not name a type

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:101: error: field `b' has incomplete type

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:102: error: field `stats' has incomplete type

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:106: error: field `b' has incomplete type

/usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:107: error: field `stats' has incomplete type

opener.cpp: In function `int checkForInterface()':

opener.cpp:659: error: aggregate `ifreq ifr' has incomplete type and cannot be defined

make[3]: *** [opener.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdenetwork-3.4.3/work/kdenetwork-3.4.3/kppp'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdenetwork-3.4.3/work/kdenetwork-3.4.3/kppp'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdenetwork-3.4.3/work/kdenetwork-3.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 224, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Finally I did emerge dvdrip and got this:

```
~ : emerge dvdrip

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/dvdrip-0.52.7 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) dvdrip-0.97.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) dvdrip-0.52.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) dvdrip-0.52.7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) dvdrip-0.52.7-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-dvdrip-0.52.7-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/dvdrip-fix_nptl_workaround.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-dvdrip-0.52.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-dvdrip-0.52.7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-dvdrip-0.97.6-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Video-DVDRip-0.52.7.tar.gz

!!! ERROR: media-video/dvdrip-0.52.7 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 45, Exitcode 1

!!! transcode needs dvdread support builtin.  Please re-emerge transcode with the dvdread USE flag.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

I then did

USE="dvdread"       

emerge transcode

emerge dvdrip

and got the same error message.  

Any ideas?  I suspect I need kdenetwork and I surely need samba.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Please post your /etc/make.conf file.

You should add to /etc/portage/package.use the following line:

```
media-video/transcode dvdread encode ...
```

Don't forget to add the USE flags you want to be compiled for transcode.f

You should search for the samba and kdenetwork errors in https://bugs.gentoo.org - you should start the search with ALL samba and ALL kdenetwork

----------

## jtgd

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Please post your /etc/make.conf file.
> 
> You should add to /etc/portage/package.use the following line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't know what other flags I would want, but this seems to have worked.  I compile transcode and dvdrip worked OK.  My package.use is now:

```
media-video/transcode dvdread encode ...

sys-libs/glibc userlocales multilib

net-fs/samba oav readline cups pam

```

Was I being too literal in adding the "..."?  Should I add something else to samba?

Here is my make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="gtk gnome kde dvd cdr alsa nptl nptlonly"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/"

ALSA_CARDS="InterWave"

```

Hmmm... I recall you said to add multilibs to allow better amd64 compaibility, I guess this is where I should have put it.  If I add it do I need to compile the world again?

Here is my package.keywords:

```
app-arch/p7zip ~amd64

media-gfx/photopc amd64

=media-gfx/photopc-3.05 x86

kde-base/kamera ~amd64

=gnustep-apps/camera-0.8 x86

mail-client/kbiff ~amd64

net-dns/noip-updater ~amd64

kde-misc/kcpuload ~amd64

gnustep-apps/camera x86

games-board/xgammon ~amd64

app-doc/kchmviewer ~amd64

net-nntp/nzbget ~amd64

net-nntp/klibido ~amd64

net-nntp/bnr2 x86

net-nntp/brag ~amd64

sci-misc/boinc ~amd64

app-cdr/nero ~amd64

app-cdr/mdf2iso ~amd64

media-video/cinelerra-cvs ~amd64

media-video/cinelerra ~amd64

media-libs/libtheora ~amd64

media-libs/win32codecs ~amd64

media-video/dvd9to5 ~amd64

app-cdr/k9copy ~amd64

media-video/vamps ~amd64

net-p2p/azureus ~amd64

dev-java/swt ~amd64

```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *jtgd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-video/transcode dvdread encode ...
> 
> ...

 

I don't know if you'll get into trouble by using that line, but you shouldn't use "..." - that was just for you to fill with the desired USE flags.

 *jtgd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm... I recall you said to add multilibs to allow better amd64 compaibility, I guess this is where I should have put it.  If I add it do I need to compile the world again?

 

If you want to add multilib to the USE flags, you should be ready to start the process again. If you're going to update the profile and plan to rebuild the system again, then you should update the USE flags just before starting to rebuild your system.

----------

## jtgd

I'm going to close this thread as solved because in the end, after all this, Azureus is working now.  I have plenty of other issues to get my system back to normal, but I think they belong in other threads.

Thank you SO much to Jorge, a most friendly daemon.  I'll try to keep my system up to date more frequently.

--J

----------

## jmbsvicetto

jtgd,

if you need any more help, I'll be glad to try to help you.

If you want to mark the thread as solved, please add [solved] to the thread title (edit first post).

----------

